# Random leaks, looking for some insight.



## carbon02 (Feb 25, 2011)

Joey-

It would be good to know the model, engine, and trans for this car. 

The power steering is electric, there is no fluid. 

The coolant from the factory is orange dexcool.

Red would be transmission fluid for an automatic. There is no dipstick on either the 1.8L or 1.4L automatic transmission. There is a level bolt on the side of the transmission case on the drivers side, right behind the axle. 

There's a whole procedure for checking this. Check out Cruze Transmission fluid on youtube.. 

I'm guessing it might be the transmission lines that run from the trans to the radiator area. They tend to leak where they are crimped and transition from 3/8" metal line to rubber. 

Some people have mentioned they are covered as part of the 5 year/100,000 powertrain warranty, others have said they are not. 

AC Condenser is mainly refrigerant gas, with a small amount of oil. This would leave you with no AC, but wouldn't leave marks in the snow. 

The tranny lines are in the front of the car and easy to inspect, not so easy to remove in winter without a heated shop. I ended up paying for mine to get replaced. $320 labor and parts for both hoses for the 1.4L. Independent shop.

Good Luck..


----------



## Djentlemanjoe (Mar 16, 2017)

Thanks for the reply. I'm not sure any information on this car I think she said it's a 1.8l and I know it's an automatic. I thought it was transmission as soon as I noticed the red color but wasnt sure if maybe some coolant is leaking and made that spot. I'll check the transmission lines when I get home. 

That green spill is what is most baffling to me. It's a odd green/yellow color. She got an extended warranty with the car, 4 years to be exact and she's had it just over a year so I reckon something like this is covered. Pretty sure it's a 2012 but I'm not certain.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

The A/C refrigerant is green. The A/C lines and the transmission cooling lines run close together so it's possible that you had a rock damage both.


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Djentlemanjoe said:


> Pretty sure it's a 2012 but I'm not certain.


Later years had a rock guard installed on the A/C condenser. Looking around, it appears that 2011 and some 2012 did not have that. You can find a little more in this thread.


----------

